# [Honor]Touchpad non reconnu

## Babaorheum

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit soucis avec Gentoo que je ne recontre pas avec Debian/Xubuntu. En effet, mon Touchpad n'est pas du tout reconnu malgré les différentes options que j'ai activé dans le .config du kernel.

Voici ce que je trouve lorsque je suis Debian : 

```
root@debian-laptop:~# egrep -i 'synap|alps|etps|elan' /proc/bus/input/devices

N: Name="ELAN2204:00 04F3:30F5 Mouse"

P: Phys=i2c-ELAN2204:00

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/AMDI0010:03/i2c-1/i2c-ELAN2204:00/0018:04F3:30F5.0001/input/input25

N: Name="ELAN2204:00 04F3:30F5 Touchpad"

P: Phys=i2c-ELAN2204:00

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/AMDI0010:03/i2c-1/i2c-ELAN2204:00/0018:04F3:30F5.0001/input/input27
```

Par contre sur Gentoo, la commande egrep précédente ne me retourne rien du tout. 

Concernant les option ELAN dans le .config :

```
babaowhisky@gentoo-laptop ~ $ cat /boot/config-5.10.7-gentoo | grep ELAN

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH_SMBUS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C_I2C=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C_SMBUS=y

CONFIG_HID_ELAN=m

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_MAC_ICELAND is not set
```

Et dans make.conf, j'ai ces options :

```
##Keyboard & Others

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev libinput synaptics"
```

Je n'arrive pas à trouver la cause du problème. Et c'est assez problématique car je me sers assez souvent du Touchpad.

Merci par avance de votre aide.

----------

## sebB

Regarde plutôt du côté de lspci -vvv, ce sera plus parlant. Tu devrais voir le module chargé sur debian.

Sinon rien dans le dmesg?

----------

## Babaorheum

Je n'ai aucune information concernant le touchpad dans lspci -vvv.

Concernant le dmesg, j'ai ces lignes là concernant le touchpad :

```
[    1.455051] i2c_hid i2c-ELAN2204:00: supply vdd not found, using dummy regulator

[    1.455075] i2c_hid i2c-ELAN2204:00: supply vddl not found, using dummy regulator

[    1.552391] input: ELAN2204:00 04F3:30F5 Mouse as /devices/platform/AMDI0010:03/i2c-1/i2c-ELAN2204:00/0018:04F3:30F5.0001/input/input5

[    1.552518] input: ELAN2204:00 04F3:30F5 Touchpad as /devices/platform/AMDI0010:03/i2c-1/i2c-ELAN2204:00/0018:04F3:30F5.0001/input/input7

[    1.552583] hid-generic 0018:04F3:30F5.0001: input,hidraw0: I2C HID v1.00 Mouse [ELAN2204:00 04F3:30F5] on i2c-ELAN2204:00

[    3.448970] input: ELAN2204:00 04F3:30F5 Mouse as /devices/platform/AMDI0010:03/i2c-1/i2c-ELAN2204:00/0018:04F3:30F5.0001/input/input25

[    3.449890] input: ELAN2204:00 04F3:30F5 Touchpad as /devices/platform/AMDI0010:03/i2c-1/i2c-ELAN2204:00/0018:04F3:30F5.0001/input/input27

[    3.450096] hid-multitouch 0018:04F3:30F5.0001: input,hidraw0: I2C HID v1.00 Mouse [ELAN2204:00 04F3:30F5] on i2c-ELAN2204:00

```

----------

## guitou

Bonjour.

A tout hasard, as tu verifie si le module elan_i2c est charge, et sinon de charger ledit module?

```

lsmod |grep -i elan # par exemple

modprobe elan_i2c

```

++

Gi)

----------

## Babaorheum

Alors en effet, elan_i2c n'est pas lancé mais si je le lance, pas de touchpad non plus. De mémoire, ce module n'est pas lancé sur ma Debian d'ou tout mon incompréhension.

----------

## sebB

Peux tu essayer avec, soit le kernel LTS 4.19, soit le dernier kernel histoire d'éliminer l'option du touchpad non supporté par le noyau

Enusite je ne ne connait pas l'incidence de garder synaptic dans le make.conf. Ca fait un moment que je n'ai plus que INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Libinput

----------

## sluggeek

@Seb

Je pense que garder libinput, synapticd et evdev et lié à certains tuto fr que l'on trouve sur le net ou les 3 sont indiqués.

Normalement seul libinput devrait suffire sauf bizarreries qui me sont inconnues.

Après je pense pas que ça gêne. Sur mon PC j'ai fait des installation avec les 3 ou avec libinput tout seul et ça n'a rien changé. Mais bon mon cas n'est pas forcément une généralité.

@Baba

Si on fait une recherche google sur ton problème, on peut lire sur des forum anglais que certaines marques de PC posent des problèmes avec gentoo mais pas ubuntu/debian. C'est quoi ton matériel ?

Bien à toi,

----------

## Babaorheum

 *sluggeek wrote:*   

> @Baba
> 
> Si on fait une recherche google sur ton problème, on peut lire sur des forum anglais que certaines marques de PC posent des problèmes avec gentoo mais pas ubuntu/debian. C'est quoi ton matériel ?
> 
> Bien à toi,

 

C'est ce que j'ai vu ici ou là également.

Concernant le matériel, c'est le PC Portable de chez Honor (HUAWEI) Magicbook Pro 16. 

C'est assez contraignant que le matos ne serait pas reconnu sur Gentoo, cela peut venir d'ou cette issue ?

Car bon, même si Debian dépanne, je préfère Gentoo et Portage c'est énormément plus simple pour gérer les packages  :Very Happy: 

Et vu que je me sers énormément du touchpad :/

----------

## sluggeek

Salut,

J'ai rien trouvé de probant concernant ta machine ...

Par contre si lspci ne renvoit rien, peut-être que ton touchpad est reconnu comme un périphérique "PS/2". A priori c'est un problème courant : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Synaptics#My_Touchpad_is_not_recognized.

Bien à toi,

----------

## Babaorheum

Ca y est, après une bonne demi-heure de recherche, j'ai trouvé l'option manquante -> CONFIG_PINCTRL_AMD

----------

